# Singapore encouraging immigration?



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Apparently there is an article in the Asian edition of Time or Newsweek about Singapore encouraging immigration, which is encouraging to me, anyway. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

I have not seen it but I know what you are talking about. I have heard loads about this. They want skilled workers to move there or people that are willing to open a business and employ locals.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

I know they are one of the big players in stem cell research, along with China and Korea (even after eliminating the guy who faked data). I'm trying to get hold of a copy of the magazine.


----------

